# lots of bits following purchase of new bike & donation of a 2nd one.



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Dec 2012)

On the scrounge again (but am getting rid of a couple of bits as well, so happily swap should you want 2 almost brand new single mattresses (could be wide single, need to measure them up)http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2-single-mattresses-almost-new.119469/ ).

I'm needing the following for my 'new' bike - this being the accidental acquisition at the weekend 
The new bike is a mountain bike btw.

A pannier rack - normal type, bike has both rack and brake bosses so nothing fancy needed, but it does need to be 10mm thick bars not anything smaller, becuase my panniers are set-up with 11mm inserts. (sorted)
pedals with toe clips (yes I know but I have to cycle in hiking boots due to a medical condition, so clipless is not an option, and the bike only has mtb flats which can't take a toe clip (which I do actually have, just don't have any functioning pedals for them). (sorted)
Ergon grips - very long shot I know, but there could be someone out there, just after the standard ones Ergon GP1s. (sorted)
cateye handle bar mounts - H-31 & H-34N.
cateye pannier rack mount (2 are needed) (sorted)
Finally the other donated bike we acquired at the weekend needs

mtb forks - don't need to be anything fancy - currently does not have suspension forks on the bike - not sure if it can have them or not.
Can collect (anything around Manchester - Warrington - Chester - Stoke-on-Trent areas) or happy to pay for postage on smaller parts (as well as the part). My brother can also be pulled in to assist because he will be driving up from Ilford to Stoke-On-Trent this weekend coming and over Christmas period as well.

thank you.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (10 Dec 2012)

Are these pedals any good to you?

The metal ones are very smooth, but take clips with the less common bolt arrangement. The black plastic ones need re-greasing and one dust cap is missing.

The single toeclip is the same brand as the plastic pedals.

I don't want anything for them, just postage.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Dec 2012)

Scilly Suffolk said:


> Are these pedals any good to you?
> The metal ones are very smooth, but take clips with the less common bolt arrangement. The black plastic ones need re-greasing and one dust cap is missing.
> The single toeclip is the same brand as the plastic pedals.
> I don't want anything for them, just postage.


 
Not sure if my existing toe clips will fit them (the pedals are off a roadbike and have a failed bearing(s) and being a sealed unit I can't apparently fix them - but don't know much about them to be honest.) it looks like my toe clips may be the other fitting type?


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (10 Dec 2012)

I'm afraid they won't: both pairs bolt on from the top (either side-by-side or in front of each other).

Let me know if you don't get sorted: clips are cheaper than pedals.

In the meantime, fingers crossed that someone has a spare clip to go with my odd one...


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Dec 2012)

Got a pannier rack, hardly used, and live in warrington, yours for a tenner?

Stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Dec 2012)

Also got a pannier pair you can have a look at, and also some spare pedals that may or may not take clips...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Dec 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Got a pannier rack, hardly used, and live in warrington, yours for a tenner?
> Stu





Cyclist33 said:


> Also got a pannier pair you can have a look at, and also some spare pedals that may or may not take clips...


 
Any chance of a photo of the pedals please - it's the front/back that will tell me if they will take my clips. Also with the rack. 
My OH is working in Stockton Heath so not too far, but car off the road for a few days whilst the garage try to find out why the brakes keep sticking on in freezing weather - only it never does it for them so needs to stay with them for a few cold nights to try to replicate problem - and I am busy cycling in the opposite direction for the next few days - pushing that extra 20-25 miles round trip will be more than my bad leg can manage with what I have been upto this week!
Don't need the panniers though - had a set going free on the forums (now claimed by at least 3 people last time I looked :-) thanks


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Dec 2012)

hi, will get round to the photo tonight. i have a hunch they wont be suitable but anyhoo.

the rack is a Tortec Tour while u wait for my pics. in black!

i am v close to stockton heath as i live on the south side of town.

stu


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Dec 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> hi, will get round to the photo tonight. i have a hunch they wont be suitable but anyhoo.
> 
> the rack is a Tortec Tour while u wait for my pics. in black!
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like you might be between my OH and my car right now! He works just over the (northside) of the ship canal...
Is it this rack?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000P1TN...rand=640807185499503444&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=
I would need to check I can mount my rear light to it -but I could purchase a seat post mount of it if necessary.


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Dec 2012)

thats the one. i live along the northside of the ship canal so probably exceedingly close!

i bolted a reflector to the back of the rack and just clip my rear light to my jacket, rucksack or saddlebag as required.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Dec 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> thats the one. i live along the northside of the ship canal so probably exceedingly close!
> 
> i bolted a reflector to the back of the rack and just clip my rear light to my jacket, rucksack or saddlebag as required.


OK - I'll PM you... when I get back from physio which is a 30mile round cycle trip so may take a while!
I use the same light across all my bikes - it can clip on but it is better it does not (cateye tl ld-1100). My OH works next to Morrisons


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Dec 2012)




----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2012)

i have a few various racks to get rid off if still looking will get some pics up on my listing in for sale section by fri pm , would have to post though


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 16220


Hi
It does not look like those will take any toe clips either, certainly not the ones I have. - thanks. Will PM you.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2012)

biggs682 said:


> i have a few various racks to get rid off if still looking will get some pics up on my listing in for sale section by fri pm , would have to post though


Hi - I am sorted on the rack now thank you.


----------



## Cavalol (17 Dec 2012)

Don't like to promise anything 100% (just in case!) but I'm damned sure I have some spare suspension type mountain bike forks here (Chester) and if so you can have them for nothing if you want them. They worked ok when last used, nothing fancy probably just bog standard SunTour ones.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Dec 2012)

Cavalol said:


> Don't like to promise anything 100% (just in case!) but I'm damned sure I have some spare suspension type mountain bike forks here (Chester) and if so you can have them for nothing if you want them. They worked ok when last used, nothing fancy probably just bog standard SunTour ones.


If you have that would be fantastic - thank you. I can even ride as far as Chester now with my bad leg, so even better!


----------



## Cavalol (17 Dec 2012)

Right oh, give me a couple of days or so please. I might know tomorrow (depends on daylight hours and work etc) but shouldn't be too long.
Cuddington rings a bell, is that Northwich way? Date/time permitting I may be up for a ride out on one of the fleet and meet you somewhere, though I may bottle out of riding up Kelsall hill!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Dec 2012)

not a problem - in theory we are away on Saturday for 2 weeks but the weather looks that bad for the UK over the Christmas week that I suspect we will still be at home - we were due to be camping wild in scotland for 2 weeks, but I think we may ride out from home each day (or drive somewhere and ride from there) for the first week. Last time I looked the entire country had 3 rain drops over it for almost every single day... it may get better it may not, so we are totally flexible in that area - I'm still recovering from a nasty leg injury so we have to look after it rather than push too hard. didn't think kelsall hill was that bad was it but I have only done it the once on the south side of the A54 before returning to the A54 to get home. Cuddington sounds like it is where you think it is, though we usually come through Delamere forest way when we cycle to Chester... thank you. PM me when you 'know'. thanks


----------



## Cavalol (18 Dec 2012)

I'm on different shifts now until Sat so there's always one afternoon or morning this week if you like. I went to the garage to check today, then completely forgot what I went in there for and started messing about with a horrible/cheap mountain bike I have which I couldn't fix anyhow! Somewhere here though I've definitely got some suspension forks as I have at least three spares bikes kicking about.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Dec 2012)

This afternoon is out because I already have a 30 miles round trip in for physio (which looks like it is going to be very wet). 
I could probably make it over tomorrow afternoon, once my parents leave after collecting the mattresses that are going (to make room to bring the 2 tourers inside so we can give the mtb's a home). All we would then need to do is to work out how to strap a set of mtb forks to a road bike... maybe I will bring a pannier... thanks - will PM you.


----------

